# Mozart?



## Christof (Sep 28, 2015)

What is the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear or read the name Mozart?
You only have 5 seconds:


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Sep 28, 2015)

I LOVE Mozart! One of my true idols! So understudied!
Which one is yours Christof?


----------



## lachrimae (Sep 28, 2015)

Tuba Mirum


----------



## bryla (Sep 28, 2015)

Stress! The dude wrote over 600 pieces in 30 years!

That was the first thing. Then I think of symphony 35.


----------



## JFetter (Sep 28, 2015)

I think of how he changed the world.
And how he could of changed it, if he was able to write music without restrictions or financial considerations in mind. Such as Beethoven was able to do.


----------



## TGV (Sep 29, 2015)

L'esprit gai, le cœur triste.


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 29, 2015)

... Kugeln ... Salzburg is just to close ...


----------



## mpalenik (Sep 29, 2015)

Don Giovanni first and then opera in general.


----------



## wpc982 (Sep 29, 2015)

When I think of Mozart I think of composing. In my book he was the best ever.


----------



## Anders Wall (Sep 29, 2015)

I - V(7)

Best,
/Anders


----------



## cmillar (Sep 29, 2015)

Consummate musician.... of his time, and any time.


----------



## Gregg Chmara (Sep 29, 2015)

Papagayno.


----------



## mpalenik (Sep 29, 2015)

Gregg Chmara said:


> Papagayno.


Papageno?


----------



## dannymc (Sep 29, 2015)

i think to myself, wasn't this guy doing "epic" about 230years before this so called new genre


----------



## Christof (Sep 29, 2015)

dannymc said:


> i think to myself, wasn't this guy doing "epic" about 230years before this so called new genre





Yes, and he probably invented those "TIKI TAKA" strings:


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Sep 30, 2015)

lachrimae said:


> Tuba Mirum


Strange- for me it was the same. And I'm no trombone player!


----------



## lachrimae (Sep 30, 2015)

That's odd. There's just something wonky and beautiful about that piece that describes my impression of Mozart.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah, when I first discovered the requiem I listened to the tuba mirum again and again several times and was always blown away by the entry of the tenor after the trombone solo. So powerful and groovy in a sense.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Pysmythe (Sep 30, 2015)

The last movement of the Jupiter... Just blows my mind that that's one of the things he could take home from his serious study of Bach in his last years. And sounds NOTHING like Bach, obviously. What a miracle-worker that guy was.


----------



## Gregg Chmara (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry for my phonetic rather than proper spe;;ing of Papageno -- and I should have added Papagena. Rollicking fun in the middle of a serious theme for the publican's amusement.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 5, 2015)

>




i love that scene.

" the rest is just the same isn't it?, that doesn't really work does it, have you triiiiieeed. yes that's much better".

i know its a fictional depiction but in my mind this is how it happened in real life


----------



## korgoasys (Oct 5, 2015)

Laudate Dominum and Ave Verum Corpus: not a dry eye in the house.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Oct 6, 2015)

'Wind' .... love his writing for winds. Clarinet, flute and oboe concertos are my favourite chirpy Mozart works.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 9, 2015)

He was German, and Austrians 'stole him and his music'! 


No, I'm kidding - nationality isn't of importance here, it's all about music.
Interesting thread idea, btw.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 10, 2015)

> He was German, and Austrians 'stole him and his music'!



dont be greedy sleepy hollow, you guys can claim Beethoven who if i'm being honest i have sitting as my all time favorite classical composer of all time


----------



## almound (Oct 12, 2015)

The pleasure of listening to one of Mozart's pieces for the very first time.
Mozart's output is INCREDIBLY VAST, but I've had the pleasure to become familiar with all his symphonies, concerti, opera, and church works, as well as quite a few of his chamber pieces, listening to them over and over. Oh the joy! I feel sorry for anyone who cannot relate. They are missing one of the great treasures of humanity.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Oct 14, 2015)

on the flip side... one of the best things Ryanair did was change the 'boarding the plane tune' from "Eine Kleine Nachtmusic" to a Brandenburg. EKN on repeat makes me violent
(Yes.. I've been known to fly Ryanair...)


----------



## jackal (Oct 14, 2015)

*REQUIEM KV626 *


----------



## Christof (Oct 14, 2015)

Uncle Peter said:


> on the flip side... one of the best things Ryanair did was change the 'boarding the plane tune' from "Eine Kleine Nachtmusic" to a Brandenburg. EKN on repeat makes me violent
> (Yes.. I've been known to fly Ryanair...)


Yes, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" is probably the only Mozart piece I am tired of, I have played it too often.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 15, 2015)

dannymc said:


> dont be greedy sleepy hollow, you guys can claim Beethoven who if i'm being honest i have sitting as my all time favorite classical composer of all time


Summary from this Wiki article:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart's_nationality
As can be seen, evidence is available to support a variety of opinions about Mozart's nationality. Thus, he was Austrian because the town in which he was born and raised is now located in Austria, and because he made his career in Vienna, the Austrian capital. He was German because he felt himself to be German, and because the residual and moribund empire that included Salzburg was labeled as and felt to be German.He was neither Austrian nor German because Salzburg was independent, neither part of the Habsburg Austrian possessions nor part of a (yet to exist) German nation-state.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Oct 15, 2015)

Except for very few parts of the Requiem, his music doesn't work on me at all. And I really tried!


----------



## NoamL (Oct 15, 2015)

Some context: I was playing cello in Mozart 40. The conductor called for a lunch break. Under the general murmur and noise of instruments being put away, I overheard one bassist say to another...

"Imagine what he could have got up to if they had invented harmony yet!"


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 22, 2015)

The 40th.

When I was six, my dad drove like a madman (cause we were late) to make it to the concert where the Helsinki Symphony Orchestra performed the 40th. We sat down in the first row of the fully-booked hall. The conductor looked quizzically at my rubber boots, smiled a bit and turned around to face the orchestra and the heavenly music began flowing.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Dec 22, 2015)

If he had been a girl, we wouldn't even know her name.



By the way, this forum has a lot of Mozarts among it's members. Maybe that's why there are only a handful of female composers in this 'man-cave' ... 

- Jerome Vonhögen

P.S. I need an indoor grill for my man-cave at home, maybe I'll sell my piano.


----------



## TerryD (Dec 22, 2015)

Christof said:


> What is the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear or read the name Mozart?
> You only have 5 seconds:



1st thing...Rock Me Amadeus. I swear..it just popped into me head.
2nd thing..Adagio from his clarinet concerto - special meaning to me at a special time in life which has remained with me ever since
Last thing..ALL his opera, but particularly Don Giovanni..lying, rape, murder..and thats just the first 5 minutes! lol


----------



## ed buller (Dec 22, 2015)

The Marriage of Figaro

e


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 22, 2015)

Music I rather analyze than listen to.


----------

